# Hello from Germany!



## Musiksuechtig (May 12, 2010)

Servus!

In germany there is not so many halloween-stuff, forums, homehaunts so I searched the web for Halloween Sites and forumsin english, and so i found hauntforum. 

My name is Bine, 25 years old, from west-germany, near cologne.
My nickname Musiksuechtig means: addicted to music

Last year i did my first halloween-party with a little graveyard, lot of spiders, skulls and other stuff, but now i'm looking for new, bigger (  ) ideas. I'm surprised what huge talent i found here, and what creativity and ideas. Thanks for sharing to all the people!

I'm sorry for my bad english, please forgive me ;-)

I'm looking forward to meet lot of new people here!

Viele Grüße,
Bine


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Guten Tag, Musiksuechtig, welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Bine!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Bine!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and Welcome !


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Vie gehts miene freund Musiksuechtig und wielkommen!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Bine! Glad you're here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome Bine. Your not the only one from Germany here. PeaVey is from Germany also. Anyway, glad your here and looking forward to seeing some pictures.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

Here is a good list of projects for you to look at.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

ein beer bita musiksuechtig LOL welcome to the forum


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello from the Barn


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Bine!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Bine! Remember we love to see pictures of your haunt and props.


----------



## JiMi Neutron (May 29, 2010)

Hello Bine and welcome to this awesome forum.


----------



## Musiksuechtig (May 12, 2010)

wow... thank you for all the "welcomes". 

this evening i'll upload a few pics of my german halloween party!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Glad to have you aboard. Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum Bine!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to our madness!


----------

